# Monet's Garden - emulsion lift



## Jazz (Jan 10, 2007)

In Monet's garden in Giverny, I stopped down the aperture and (handheld) moved the camera (quickly) up during the long exposure (about 1/4 to 1/2 second, if I recall) on slide film, which achieved a painterly look.  I'm not sure whether it works or not.  I call it The Veiled Tulip.  The top is a straight scan and the bottom one is the emulsion lift version.  Just thought it might be fun to share.  All comments are welcome.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 10, 2007)

Beautiful.  The original reminds me of Ernst Haas.


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2007)

I like both, as well, Jazz. The slide stands on its own merit. And I enjoy the folds in your lifts - the ones in this one remind me of cracks in an old oil painting. Well, not everyone may like those kinds of cracks, but I do.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 10, 2007)

I was taken with how much the second had depth compared to the first because of those cracks.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Matt - I also am a big fan of the masters, including Ernst Haas.  

Thanks Terri - As you know, the hilights tend to get thin and stretched.  What to do with them?  I tried several ideas until I settled on brushing them (gently!) together to form those cracks.

Thanks mysteryscribe - yes, I agree the cracks increase depth, both optically and physically too.


----------



## TBaraki (Jan 15, 2007)

I just finished reading a book on impressionist photography and this photo reminds me very much of it.  Very nicely done.


----------

